# Apache's language determination? (index.html.en; index.html.fr; etc)



## michaelsanford (Apr 19, 2003)

From httpd.conf: *AddLanguage fr .fr*

Then you can use index.html.en or index.html.fr or whatever's appropriate.

What does Apache do to determine that language of the user's browser, and how reliable is it?


----------

